# Hidden Gun Storage Bookcase (pics)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A couple months back something about hidden firearm storage was mentioned in a thread and I said I was building something like that. Well I'm finally done. I am by no means a master craftsman, it's just a hobby I like putzing around with. It's nothing fancy. Just a standard bookcase to hold books and DVD's but it has a false back with about 4" of space in the back. It slides out on the side with 18" drawer slides.

Frame in the garage under construction 
















Opening the hidden slider








Fully open with goodies inside


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice work. Hopefully those are just your grab-n-go's and you have others in a safe? Myself, I can't draw or cut a straight line.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Nice work. Hopefully those are just your grab-n-go's and you have others in a safe? Myself, I can't draw or cut a straight line.


Thanks. Yep, the others have their own secret spot that doesn't go on the internet.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

NICE! Good work, good goin!

I have a 'Gunfather" clock in my house and folks never know what I have in it! Clock keeps good time
and looks just like the real deal and has plenty of storage space!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice Sasquatch. Are you concerned about it leaving marks on the floor?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Very nice Sasquatch. Are you concerned about it leaving marks on the floor?


Its on carpet so no scratches or marks. My old store bought bookcase did leave a depression in the carpet so I suppose this one will too.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

That is a cool idea..that I am going to steal and use. If you stained it, it would look more store bought to a criminal...also if you added something to interfere with the hollow sound you would hear if you knocked on the back wood..maybe would increase safety.

Don't mind me I've been drinking. Your idea is awesome


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> That is a cool idea..that I am going to steal and use. If you stained it, it would look more store bought to a criminal...also if you added something to interfere with the hollow sound you would hear if you knocked on the back wood..maybe would increase safety.
> 
> Don't mind me I've been drinking. Your idea is awesome


Appreciate it Prime. I was drinking when I came up with the idea sooooooo......

It is stained but it is stained in "natural". That's the same I used for all the other furniture I built, so it fits right in. As far as the hollow sound, they'd have to tear out all the books and DVD's to knock on it and if they've done that they already know what is there. The pics don't show it well but just looking at it you'd never know there was anything behind it.

Glad you like it though. Steal away my friend. I wanna see pics of yours so I can steal ideas for my next one.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Appreciate it Prime. I was drinking when I came up with the idea sooooooo......
> 
> It is stained but it is stained in "natural". That's the same I used for all the other furniture I built, so it fits right in. As far as the hollow sound, they'd have to tear out all the books and DVD's to knock on it and if they've done that they already know what is there. The pics don't show it well but just looking at it you'd never know there was anything behind it.
> 
> Glad you like it though. Steal away my friend. I wanna see pics of yours so I can steal ideas for my next one.


is it bolted to the wall?...I am not a carpenter by any means ...if I built one it would look savage. One other thing that comes to mind is a safety of sorts, just like a gun. However, if the safety was wired from another place it would serve very well. A highly unlikely place.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not bolted to the wall yet, but it will be. Just brought it in from the garage tonight.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Love the idea and the work looks good. Only concern I would have, and this may be because I am looking for it, but there is an obvious depth difference. If completely full of books, it might not be noticeable. Really really like the idea.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Thanks. Yep, the others have their own secret spot that doesn't go on the internet.


Damn!

Good work Squatch.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Love it. Keep on with the great projects!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great job. Looks terrific.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice Sasquatch, guns hiding in plain site. 

(In my best Carl Childers voice...I like the way you "think". hhmmm hmmm)


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Saw this one and would love to do it somewhere.

http://www.ar15news.com/wp-content/...-Large-Container-with-Concealment-Cover-1.jpg


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

And another.

http://playgumshoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/corner-hutch-gun-cabinet.jpg


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice job, I like it!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

darsk20 said:


> Love the idea and the work looks good. Only concern I would have, and this may be because I am looking for it, but there is an obvious depth difference. If completely full of books, it might not be noticeable. Really really like the idea.


This was a concern. Hard to tell from the pics but you really can't see the depth difference with the books in. It's almost an optical illusion. Don't get me wrong, someone that knew what they were looking for could probably tell but to casually look at it you'd never know.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> This was a concern. Hard to tell from the pics but you really can't see the depth difference with the books in. It's almost an optical illusion. Don't get me wrong, someone that knew what they were looking for could probably tell but to casually look at it you'd never know.


Figured as much and it is great to hear. Wonderful job.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I like that.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice, use to be a time when people displayed their guns in a nice glass cabinet. Kind of miss those days.
Good craftsmanship. I always like seeing a good design that's well executed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Very nice, use to be a time when people displayed their guns in a nice glass cabinet. Kind of miss those days.
> Good craftsmanship. I always like seeing a good design that's well executed.


That's a really good point. People did proudly display their guns and now we need to hide them. Says a lot about our country.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. Nicely built! 

I want to do the same type thing, but it would take me a few attempts lol. 

I have a glass cabinet I'd like to display my rifles in but the fear of theft is too great. 

So for now, the cheap and easy guns are in the "easy" to find areas, so smash and grab thieves grab the cheap $100 .22 and NOT the $650 30.06. 

What I'll be doing here as time/money allows is getting the cheapest POS guns I can find (preferably inop) and welding a plug in the barrel. Hardly ANYONE checks the barrels before loading and firing a round


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Sasquatch, You did a great job! I have been ruminating on making something similar, but have not started yet...I hope mine turns out as well as yours!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

redhawk said:


> Sasquatch, You did a great job! I have been ruminating on making something similar, but have not started yet...I hope mine turns out as well as yours!


Thanks! I learned lots on this build that will help the next time I want to make something like this. It took me a while to get around to mine too but I'm glad I finally finished it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm jealous Squatch!
Although I still want my guns displayed I enjoy seeing the craftsmen we have here. I can build a strong bench (workbench or the bench for my lathe) but furniture requires the finish that I have never learned (or had the patience) to do.

My saving grace is that I can design anything, and I can make steel and other metals do wonderful things.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm with Paul. I will go ahead and say it WOOD HATES ME. If it can be built from metal though I can build it.


----------



## Punkboy (Jul 31, 2015)

My brother-n-law and sister are preppers in a way, but they built their own pantry/storage in the basement and in one of the selves they built a hidden gun safe.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

awesome idea! I love the looks too.

Hey, I have an idea but sure how to make it happen. Could you make a latch that doesn't allow access to the storage,unless you put a magnet next to it?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> awesome idea! I love the looks too.
> 
> Hey, I have an idea but sure how to make it happen. Could you make a latch that doesn't allow access to the storage,unless you put a magnet next to it?


I've seen that done with many box type hidden gun storage (it looks like either a mirror hanging on the wall or a picture). I know it can be done, I just haven't looked into it yet. A lot of times those magnet are made to look like a handle so it is always near by.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Magnetic Secret Latch - Lee Valley Tools

I love google. It is amazing what you can find sometimes


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

Have to put that on the to do list.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

put your valuables at the bottom of flip top kitchen garbage can, roll up some throw 
away diapers to look like they have been used and put them on top, put a room 
deodorizer on the lid.
View attachment 12507


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

In the attic under the insulation. Inside a desktop computer, just be aware it gets over 125 degrees in there do no ammo I believe.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can just see the newspaper:
View attachment 12512


----------

